# Fat5 (forged 5 spoke) wheel on C5 A6 4.2, what offset?



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

Does anyone know the offset of the pictured Fat5 (forged 5 spoke) wheel?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

17x8 ET35. i just sold a set


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_17x8 ET35. i just sold a set









Thanks for the answer. I am trying to see if this fits on B5.5 Passat.


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (JumpalTurbo5)*

I am sure if you found yor answer, but it will fit








Steve

_Quote, originally posted by *JumpalTurbo5* »_
Thanks for the answer. I am trying to see if this fits on B5.5 Passat.


----------

